# Just recieved a new SDX15 for christmas!



## sirfifer (Dec 17, 2009)

This is my first post but I have been reading the forums here for a month or more.

I have always been a DIY type and have been a closet audiophile since I was in Junior High!

I just moved into a nice townhouse with a home theater room in the bottom floor it is about 15x19. It has a full 5 speaker surround setup made up of high end Elan in wall HT speakers. I have added a 92" screen and my 720P projector. My existing Onkio subwoofer is just not cutting it so I got on the kick of building my own.

I'm very happy about building around this SDX15 and I'm looking at an LLT design.

I'll post more details as I just realized I need to end this post.

Oh, I'm in the Portland, OR area so if there are any who have done a build with the SDX15 in this area I would love to talk to them and possibly see about hearing their results!

Thanks for such a wonderful resource!!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack! Looking forward to hearing what you have planned.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Youre gonna love that SDX 15, onkyo doesnt make anything that can even come close to the output youre gonna get in an LLT enclosure. Mines 16 cubes with ~20% stuffing, tuned for 15~16hz. I love mine.


----------

